# New to me 395XP



## Clyde S. Dale (Sep 4, 2013)

Some of you may have seen my Oak, Oak, and more Oak thread in the woodshed.  The pile of oak has continued to grow as my in-laws clean up their property.  They do not burn wood so my BIL are the sole recipients.  My BIL, while a nice guy, has several "on going" projects and is difficult to get him to commit to anything.  He also has an MS460 I was hoping he would use to help me buck up the logs.  Recently he tells me his carb needs to be rebuilt or replaced and I know it will take him forever to do that.

Fast forward to today. I stopped by my local Stihl dealer who also sells used equipment and see a 395XP he just took as a trade on a new MS660.  The saw started right up and compression felt good.  He also gave me his seal of approval so it was a no brainer. No MS460 needed now. My BIL will still play a role since he also has a splitter. I told the wife I would sell it after all the big stuff is cut, but you know how that goes .  I did not take the bar he had on it because it looked too beat up and he took some $ off because of that.  I'll get a new B&C, probably 32" and let this thing cut some wood.  Pics below.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats on the big Husky!  Why on earth would you trade a 395XP for a 660?


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice.

Should be fun to run.


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 4, 2013)

Want to see a vid of that 395 in action - nice! Cheers!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Congrats on the big Husky!  Why on earth would you trade a 395XP for a 660?



I was thinking the same thing? But the OP made out on the deal. So good on him. Now we need pics of that 395 with the new bar  

Long story short. I had a 395, traded it, then ends up getting it back. It's now in TN. Should be back in a week or so  

Here is a pic w/ 24" Power match. That is a small bar for a 95cc saw


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Sep 8, 2013)

I cleaned her up, got the bar and chain on plus new stickers for the starter assembly and clutch cover. The bar is 32" .050 gauge 3/8 and I have a full chisel Stihl Chain on it. I'll be starting on that oak pile next weekend.  I hope to get it all cut in one day.

Clyde


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks good!  Take the big gas can!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 8, 2013)

With that big beast you'll put a big dent in it....Eat your Wheaties first


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. That's a serious machine. My 395xp should be back from Tennessee in about a week.  

Pics... We def need pics. That pile is gonna scream when it sees that saw


----------



## Nixon (Sep 8, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Yep. That's a serious machine. My 395xp should be back from Tennessee in about a week.


Mastermind ,or Tlandrum ? 
I'll be picking one up from the dealers in a week or so, it's going to masterminds . Then the 562 goes to Terry the month after ! The 550 is going to stay unmolested as it is my wifes !


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2013)

Randy... They both do stellar work. Proof is in the Puddin. Hard to beat anything that they have "Touched"


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks good! As MM said bring the big can the beast loves its fuel but its well worth it!


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you will find that big saw goes through big wood so efficiently you will not want to sell.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 9, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Congrats on the big Husky!  Why on earth would you trade a 395XP for a 660?


Because it's a beast of an old school saw . Probabably keep up with the latest epa neutered 880 when stock . No contest when ported . That and it won't give you quite as bad of a hernia to use 
Besides , it's got an outboard clutch and front chain adjuster ... What's not to like about that ?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 9, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Because it's a beast of an old school saw . Probabably keep up with the latest epa neutered 880 when stock . No contest when ported . That and it won't give you quite as bad of a hernia to use
> Besides , it's got an outboard clutch and front chain adjuster ... What's not to like about that ?


Oh I fully understand the benefits of a 395xp.  I just can't understand why someone gave it up in favor of the 660.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 9, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Oh I fully understand the benefits of a 395xp.  I just can't understand why someone gave it up in favor of the 660.


Because of the benefits !!  Brian , you know iVe gotta give you Stihl  guys a bit of a hard time . It's all in fun ! 
Just found a new Stihl shop over in Slippery Rock . Looks like I'm going to be spending my saw allowance 
 with them in the future. Top notch attitude and service !


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 9, 2013)

I believe it's MikeFromMaine that likes to call the 660 a "lame turd" 

I know I'm a Stihl guy and all but I have a VERY hard time not picking up a 550XP and/or the 562XP.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 9, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I believe it's MikeFromMaine that likes to call the 660 a "lame turd"
> 
> I know I'm a Stihl guy and all but I have a VERY hard time not picking up a 550XP and/or the 562XP.


Nope , ain't got a thing to do with what Mike said . Used  a few 660' s like my 390 better . Now when the 661 comes out, I expect things might look way different going by the way the 462 is being reviewed !


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 9, 2013)

There was no comparison between my late  model 660 and my 394xp.  The 660 is a lame turd. And I'm a stihl guy.

I have an early o66 that I just tore down today for new rings. I'm hoping it runs more like a husqvarna


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 9, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Nope , ain't got a thing to do with what Mike said . Used  a few 660' s like my 390 better . Now when the 661 comes out, I expect things might look way different going by the way the 462 is being reviewed !


You mean you don't care what some random guy on the Internet thinks?

<------- so disappointed.


If you don't believe me just google it


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 9, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> There was no comparison between my late  model 660 and my 394xp.  The 660 is a lame turd. And I'm a stihl guy.
> 
> I have an early o66 that I just tore down today for new rings. I'm hoping it runs more like a husqvarna



is it a Poly Flywheel model? Heard a bunch of good stuff on them  

WHATCHA wwanin for it?? LOL


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 9, 2013)

It's got a metal flywheel and riveted nameplate. I think they switched to poly flywheels after they realized the cranksafts were breaking because the flywheel was too heavy for the power it produces.  


How much ya got?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 9, 2013)

$100.......  

J/K.... That was an AS offer. lol  

Let me get my 395 back before I get another 90cc saw I dont need


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 10, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> You mean you don't care what some random guy on the Internet thinks?
> 
> <------- so disappointed.
> 
> ...




Appears AS has been hacked!


----------



## Angelo C (Sep 10, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Appears AS has been hacked!




Yup, hack a tree site...jeepers i hope that balances the world order..


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing some people have nothing better to do than sit in their parents basements and hack websites.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 10, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Amazing some people have nothing better to do than sit in their parents basements and hack websites.


Don't judge , i ran out of pizza and skittles ,and mountain dew !!


----------



## Jags (Sep 10, 2013)

I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 10, 2013)

Wonder what type of enjoyment is had? What did that kid gain by Hacking them? Thats stupid....


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 10, 2013)

It's halfway back... 

Good thing; withdrawal is starting to kick in.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 10, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Wonder what type of enjoyment is had? What did that kid gain by Hacking them? Thats stupid....


He/she can't be all that bright.  Everybody knows that if you want to pizz off the boyz on AS, all you gotta do is start an oil thread......


----------

